# Knicks to bring in Troy Friggin Hudson for a workout



## HB (May 1, 2004)

When will the irresponsibility stop? Seriously!



> On Thursday morning, point guard Troy Hudson will work out for the New York Knicks.
> 
> Last week, Hudson held a work out in Las Vegas for the Oklahoma City Thunder, Memphis Grizzlies, Philadelphia 76ers, and Detroit Pistons.
> 
> New York was pursuing free-agent Ramon Sessions, but sources tell RealGM's Alex Kennedy that talks have stalled because New York is reluctant to add salary to their payroll in 2010.


Sessions supposedly real close to a deal with the Clippers by the way.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

:funny: :sigh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Four NBA teams are giving Hairdo Hudson the time of day?


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

if the knicks are trying to find a damn guard to bring in for a year, why don't they just bring AI in for a year to bring excitement at MSG at least?

unless of course AI doesn't want to sign with the knicks


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

vinsanity77 said:


> if the knicks are trying to find a damn guard to bring in for a year, why don't they just bring AI in for a year to bring excitement at MSG at least?
> 
> unless of course AI doesn't want to sign with the knicks


I concur completely.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

they should just commit to a guard and be done with it , whether its sessions or nate or even jason williams , i'm not feeling troy hudson though.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Should have seen this coming when they brought white chocolate in last week, they are looking for a 1 year bargain at pg this year to not mess up their cap, looks like Ramon will be in LA next year


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Troy Hudson is still around lol?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I want Sessions but if we needed a backup plan, I'd be targeting either Jamal Tinsley or Jason Williams. Troy Hudson is shot in my opinion.


----------

